# manpower



## jyoung8j (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if manpower is still closed or atleast shipping orders.. thx


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 13, 2013)

GTG re-opened bro


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool thx andro..


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 13, 2013)

Received an order last week.


----------



## DF (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to know guys thanks for the info.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 13, 2013)

I just placed an order today so I'll let ya know, sounds like they're up and running, got a confirmation e-mail and the site says everythings in order.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 13, 2013)

Same,,, ordered a few days ago.. Should have pack tomorrow


----------



## Popeye (Mar 15, 2013)

Bump for MP......Less than 72 hours.....on my doorstep.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 15, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Bump for MP......Less than 72 hours.....on my doorstep.



(just ordered) so they are def up and running....with the quickness


----------



## PFM (Mar 15, 2013)

Used MP a few times, 100% return customer. Keep up the good work, as long as you're around, you have my business.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ya got my pack yesterday as well.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 15, 2013)

Good deal ill order then.. have been top notch in past glad to see everything is good..


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Last post I'll make on this issue.....another order received yesterday.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 18, 2013)

order received in timely fashion along with extra customer service by THE man. will be using this service from here on out


----------

